
LinkedIn's Answer to Facebook's Open Graph - shawndumas
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/linkedins_answer_to_facebooks_open_graph.php
======
bradhe
Some thoughts in no particular order:

Share on LinkedIn, meh. Embedded Profile, VERY cool and could make Facebook a
little nauseous. Company Insider, meh. Company Profile, pretty cool. Recommend
with LinkedIn and Sign In with LinkedIn, both kind of meh.

My knee-jerk reaction was "LinkedIn -- ASSIMILATE!" but there are areas where
LinkedIn can still provide value. I like the concept of Facebook being your
online profile so perhaps LinkedIn can be your _professional_ online profile?

That Recommend button, one of the things about LinkedIn recommendations is
that they're rather exclusive -- if you get something recommended or receive a
recommendation on LinkedIn, that's kind of a big deal it seems! But if you
lower the barrier to entry by just allowing the users to...click a
button...then doesn't that take away some of the exclusivity?

------
cvander
LinkedIn used to be an amazing project and now it's just trying to adapt
trends that others implemented in the market. Really, share on linkedin? That
timeline is made with a bunch of twitter updates.

They should differentiate.

------
brianbreslin
What took them 2 years to open up publicly? I could see some uses for this in
CRM apps if they let you get access to that data (haven't looked yet). I've
never been a huge LI user (more passive user than anything), so I feel like
there must be tons of use cases I am unaware of for this platform.

